# So now she's bored... great!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So our little minor disagreement was settled... with the missus apologising and me too for my post six months before. Things are back to normal routine, and I don't know what else we can really do to make it better. And so now... she's bored -.-

So I told her to get a part-time job as she doesn't need to stay at home all the time anymore just to take care of our daughter. Unfortunately, looks like she is indeed stuck in the SAHM routine, she can't seem to contemplate working again, as she even refused to help me out at the shop.

Well ok, cooking and serving food may not be her thing, and she's not qualified for management so meh. I recommended that she enter sales and marketing - and told her that she'll be really good at it, but she got offended lol

(But damn does she look hot in full business attire) She needs a new trade skill but to be honest since motherhood she's been set back alot. She has taken up a new hobby but it has only integrated with her lifestyle. In the end - she needs a job.

Or is there another way to deal with her boredom?
I'm bored too but I keep myself busy with my business


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Well a good hobby can be a start or she can go to school take a class on something. You can also do something that she is not expecting get creative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The million dollar question is = how to make her do it!

What can I do?


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow. You really whinge about your wife a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You can't make her do it. If she's bored she needs to sort it out.
You can do activities together but it's up to her to get motivated to do stuff when you're not around. You can suggest things to her but you can't make her do them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ask her what does she want to do? Do finances limit that? Speaking for myself if I was bored I wouldn't be thinking "I'm going to go work and get a job!!" Screw that.......I want to retire already.

Volunteer, hobby, read, family, travel, school?


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

When a woman tells her husband she's bored, what she's really saying isn't that she's bored in general. Usually she's saying, "I'm bored with you. I need you to find a way to excite me." A job won't do that, and working with you at the shop will probably only make it worse.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Drover said:


> When a woman tells her husband she's bored, what she's really saying isn't that she's bored in general. *Usually she's saying, "I'm bored with you. I need you to find a way to excite me."* A job won't do that, and working with you at the shop will probably only make it worse.


Ummm... what? SAHM here and when I tell my husband "I'm bored"...it means exactly that... I AM BORED... bored with watching the same tv shows. Bored with playing the same computer games. Bored with reading the same books (yes, I have read and reread books over the years). It has no reflection on HIM. I am not bored with my husband. Maybe, just maybe, like me, she is ASKING RD to give her some idea of things to pique her interest. You are right, a job, or even working with him, isn't gonna do it. Volunteer work may, or hey, plant a garden, if you haven't already. She could take a foreign language class at a college...or any other class. She can work on getting her education so she CAN get back into the workforce, if she feels she has been out for too long. But my point is that saying "I'm bored" does NOT usually mean "I'm bored with you"


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

If she's really just bored in general, I think she could find herself something to do that she enjoys. But she didn't. She told him and seems to be expecting him to do something about her boredom. The fact she told him and then doesn't like any of his suggestions sounds to me like the classic "I'm bored with you. Excite me." Of course I could be wrong. But that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Their relationship is so....messed up, in a way. I've been following the saga for a year now and it's better than it was (it seems) but...I think they have a very unhealthy dynamic between them. Bad patterns they can't break.

RD, did you stop drinking?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Drover said:


> If she's really just bored in general, I think she could find herself something to do that she enjoys. But she didn't. She told him and seems to be expecting him to do something about her boredom. The fact she told him and then doesn't like any of his suggestions sounds to me like the classic "I'm bored with you. Excite me." Of course I could be wrong. But that's what it sounds like to me.


Like we said in the other thread he started last night: Read his previous threads to get more of the background. That Girl nailed it when she said the relationship is... messed up.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

If she still wants to stay at home but earn some money, what about selling make-up, like Mary Kay? Or she could do Pampered Chef, or Thirty One where they sell hand bags etc. Just a thought.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

CallaLily said:


> If she still wants to stay at home but earn some money, what about selling make-up, like Mary Kay? Or she could do Pampered Chef, or Thirty One where they sell hand bags etc. Just a thought.


Gel nail tech. Usually a month long course - I'm doing it on the side and I can't keep up! It's fun too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

